# How do I know when a fish is dying of old age?



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

My friend that goes here has a fish that hasn't been doing well lately and I'm wondering if maybe it's just his time. She's only had him for about a year, but he might already be pretty old anyway.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, a year isn't exactly old, seeing as they can live 5 or so years. How large is your friends tank, is it heated to tropical temperatures, how often does she do water changes, and how frequently/what does she feed her betta?


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

3 gallon
79 degrees
water changes once a week
food pellets or bloodworms twice a day, 2 in morning, 1 or 2 in evening


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If she has had him for a year and she got him from a box type pet shop he was most likely 6mo-1yr to start- making him roughly 11/2-2 years old...average lifespan is 2-3 years, rarely 4-5 years with reports of some as old as 7-9 years in laboratory conditions

Usually signs of aging in my experience- when other health problems and water quality have been ruled out as a cause-males will get somewhat of a hump back, fins sag more, color lightens on the head face area, appetite decreases-overall activity decrease, limited response to other Bettas....sometimes not always......aging signs varies-....

Aging process can change in regards to lifespan-it can be genetic related, overall care, water temp, diet, past health issue, breeding etc....fish that have had multi health problems or kept long term in poor conditions can sometimes have a shorter life span....also, sadly the Bettas shipped from overseas can sometimes have limited lifespans-often they will not live past 1 year of age-males and females that have spawned mutli times can sometimes have shorter lifespans...not always but sometimes

Bettas age as different as we do-genetic are a factor as well as the environment and general health, care given, nutrition...etc..........

I wouldn't rule this guy out yet....have her make some daily water changes, improve nutrition and see if he won't perk up...sometimes it is the environment and not age that cause the symptoms.....


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

Any idea what it means if a betta is constantly opening and closing it's gills? It almost looks like he's suffocating.

He also has an indent on his top left.

He wasn't eating much for a while and we still have a tough time getting him to eat.
He hardly moves around at all and is often hiding behind things and resting on the floor or a plant.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It sounds like water quality issue....make some daily 50% water changes for several days and use a little extra dechlorinator and hold all food and see if he won't perk up and start eating for you

Indent top left...what?

Filtered or unfiltered tank by the way....


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll have her start doing that right away.
I have no idea what could cause him to get such a strange indent like he has other than maybe physical trauma.
She said that he's had it for a while now, but that it appears to be getting worse.
I hadn't noticed it before today but it looks really bad now; it's pretty big. It's like that spot on his body got pushed in somehow. I can't imagine any way that he could have done that to himself unless he managed to really slam himself up behind his filter.
I've searched all over for information on this and I'm guessing there aren't any diseases that can cause this, so I'd say he most likely hurt himself on something. If this is the case, is there anything that can be done to help him?

Thank you for all your help with this, we really appreciate it!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic of the indent...I am still not sure what part of the body you are talking about in regards to the indent....


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

That's about the best I can do under these lighting conditions and in his position.
If you can't quite tell, it's to the left of that scratch he appears to have near the top.

It looks like he made a little bubble nest, could this be a good sign?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Which scratch, he appears to have two..

Is the dent the thing under the large bubble?


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

If you look very closely, you can see it.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ohh I see it now. I have no idea what it means, but there is definitely something there. I'm really sorry about that, I have had a sick fish before and it is tough not knowing what is going on.


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll try to get a better picture if he allows. Does this seem like physical trauma? I'd guess it has to be since there isn't any information about any kind of diseases causing anything like it.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Maybe your friend was doing a water change or re arranging the tank decor and left him in. He could have been curious and gotten in the way. Or maybe at one point there was a flesh wound there and then it healed but left an indentation.. 

I don't really know though, but I hope he pulls through!


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

I highly doubt that's the case, she's always very careful and gentle.
Also, he's always sideways and seems to have trouble swimming straight.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmm, really not sure. Maybe a genetic defect?


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

He never had these problems before though! He was a perfectly happy and normal fish until recently. =/

I got another picture, you should be able to *really* see it in this one. =c


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my god.. poor little guy! I have no idea. You should ask oldfishlady on here. She has been keeping bettas for a while.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

it looks almost like he had a tumor and it deflated. Poor boy, I'm not sure there's much to be done for him, though you'll want to talk to OldFishLady...


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

OldFishLady, if you have any ideas, I think all 3 of us would really appreciate your input! =)

Assuming it was a tumor, what would that mean for him?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When you are dealing with tumors-not much you can do except make the fish comfy....sometimes the tumor will grow to the point that is cause problems for the fish as far as swimming, eating...etc....and when this happens it is usually best to euthanize- but only if the fish is suffering and all treatments have failed...not a lot can be done for tumors....

Usually tumor develop as the fish ages, some genetic factor and environmental factor, immunity, sex...they can be benign or malignant...internal or external...

If you think it may be internal-usual sign/symptoms- asymmetrical in appearance...meaning one side is bigger than the other, usually will continue to poop with constipation they will not poop, sometimes appetite is affected sometimes not....S/S-vary with size, growth rate of the tumor and what organ it is affecting


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It is just strange because it looks like there used to be a tumor, but then it went away..


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

The symptoms seem to fit that description.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Tumor usually don't resolve on their own-they may stop growing or slow....if it was external it may have been Lymphocystis-this is viral in nature and usually not fatal they will burst and resolve-often returning-

Internal-with sudden resolve-it may have been either constipation or impacted duct-once relieved the pressure on the stomach and/or swim bladder will decrease in size


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

He's still not getting better, he's barely eating at all. =[
He's pretty much spending his whole life laying on his plants without eating.
Is it time to euthanize him or should we continue to search for an answer?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry to say this, but if it was my fish I would start preparing to let him go. He seems like he has been suffering for a long time 

I am so sorry about your little guy, we are all here for you. Just keep him nice and cozy until you decide to let him go.


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

She going to try cleaning his tank completely and cleaning it even more before giving up on him.

Another thing I've noticed is he has a hard time staying afloat. He has to flap his fins really hard to swim upwards and falls down pretty quickly. Does this mean anything?


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

JKfish said:


> Well, a year isn't exactly old, seeing as they can live 5 or so years. How large is your friends tank, is it heated to tropical temperatures, how often does she do water changes, and how frequently/what does she feed her betta?


If its a petstore betta it was probably already a year old anyway. So it was probably about 2 years old and some bettas only live 2 years while others live 5 it just depends on the betta.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

flib said:


> She going to try cleaning his tank completely and cleaning it even more before giving up on him.
> 
> Another thing I've noticed is he has a hard time staying afloat. He has to flap his fins really hard to swim upwards and falls down pretty quickly. Does this mean anything?


That isn't a good sign either 

All I can recommend is lower the water level a few inches to make it easier for him to breathe. Also make sure the water is heated to make him as comfy as he can be.


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, we already decided to water lower and his heater keeps him at a nice comfy 78-80.


----------

